# Woodturning meeting



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok Bill started this. Lets start thinking about another get together. Anyone have any input on where and when? I am going to be out of pocket all this afternoon so I will check back in tonight when I get home. I am ready!! And I think Bill is. LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree, it's time. I would be willing to host, but I am way away from everyone else here, so somewhere closer to most here would probably be best for most all? I just think we need to do it again.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Here's an idea, I have a big red oak that the winter got.the best of. We can cut it down and anyone who comes gets some wood. 

Tree is about 75 feet tall and almost 2 foot around at the base.

Just joking about a meeting but do have this tree to remove.

Matt


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Everyone must be gone for the weekend.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's another option...I am hosting a penturning get together at my shop in San Marcos on May 15th. It's basis is an IAP Central Texas Chapter get together but as far as I am concerned, everyone is invited regardless of what forum they frequent. I would LOVE to have some of you water sogged Houstonites from 2Cool as my guests (and all other Texas turners too but there seems to be more Houstonites on this board)! It will be an all day event with demos and blank swaps as well as BBQ and adult beverages in the afternoon. If anyone is willing to make the drive, I can help find accommodations or if you want to bring a travel trailer (or heck, even a tent!), you can spend the night right here on my 15 beautiful Hill Country acres! Let me know if anyone is interested and I will post more details


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Curtis, We probably all have names over on penturners. That is a great site with a whole bunch of friendly and sharing people. Please post up the details just in case some of us can make it.

I missed the last get together, so I hope I can make this one... if it takes off and if the OT finally slows down.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'll have to check with my 'Social Director' and see if I have any free time once a date is picked.. My schedule is pretty full though...:rotfl:

I'd luv to have it here at the 'double-wide'...but if I did, then I'd have to go through all the divorce stuff...and I'm just not up to that...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds good to me. I missed the last one but would sure like to see everyone.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'd sure try to make it where ever it is. My place is open too if that works for you guys. I guess I'd have to clean up... a lot.
later, biggreen


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

A lot less activity on this than I was looking for. We need a place to meet. So any ideals? Then we need to set a date.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I want to go... Had to missthe last one. Unfortunately, my place is not suitable.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm in !

My place is just not suitable for hosting, sorry.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

We might be able to have it at my place but there are some "ifs" involved. Carry is supposed to get with me soon and give me an estimate on wiring my shop. IF I can afford it that would be a big plus. I also need to see how my wife handles her next chemo. First one made her tired and a little queasy and she started losing her hair this week. Next round is next Wednesday so we'll see how it goes. If it gets worse for her I may have to pass.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I want in too. I'll try to bring my son again. He has grown nearly a foot taller since the last one at GBs.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

On a side note,, If you host it, you'll get a free garage cleaning from Trod. lol


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Right after I posted I realized I should have added "IF we don't invite Trod". He's such a nice guy I'd hate to see him drop dead if he walked into my shop.


----------

